# 10 Gallon Setup: Plant Edition



## Galilea (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I made a thread here about how I'm going to be setting up a divided 10 gallon tank for two bettas.

I want to have the tank planted, but I've never had a planted tank before, so I thought I would make a thread specific for that here.

I'm thinking of getting easy low light plants like Anubias and java fern, but I'm open to more suggestions. One side of the tank is going to have an asian theme, and I'm thinking the other side of the tank will have a greek theme, so if you think there are plants that would look really good with either theme let me know.

I'm not sure what substrate to get but I think I want to top it with black sand, or little black rocks.

I was looking at the Finnex Ray Fugeray Planted+ as a light, but it's pricey, and I'm not sure if it's overkill or not, and I don't want an algae explosion. I honestly don't know much about lighting or what I should be looking for, so suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I'm on the fence about getting a lid for my aquarium. My thought is that the lid will prevent my betta from committing suicide, and will slow evaporation; will that be a problem with a separate light fixture?

I'm sure I will have more questions, but that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

I think you're setting your tank up a bit similar to how we're doing our 20GL divided!  We purchased black aquarium sand and a small bag of colored gems/rocks (which turned out to be quite a lot, frankly--they were these) to lay atop them. It looks lovely! 

I've never kept sand in a tank before... We rinsed it quite a lot, but the water is still a bit cloudy. However, we also don't have a filter running yet (coming in the mail), so it's to be expected.

We did make the decision to buy the exact Finnex light you've linked. The only way I could justify it was if my boyfriend split it with me... We had picked out a crappy overhead hood/light for around $40, but the more I read the reviews the more I realized it wasn't going to be enough. The review for that thing are just stellar. I will say, though, if you're willing to wait (we were impatient), also check out thishttp://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Planted-Automated-Aquarium-Controller/dp/B00U0HMWLI/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0JJQBSTHT9013KRCWEEH one, to be released mid-May. 

We were also able to get a basic glass lid from Petco today for $20 (assuredly less for a smaller tank). I would NEVER trust a betta in a tank without a lid, because Gallifrey (my last boy) was a jumper. 

Good luck with your venture!  I look forward to seeing your tank progress!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have this light and absolutely love them.

http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting/finnex-tri-color-stingray.html

This sand needs no rinsing. I have it in all of my tanks:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21432


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

+1 Russell.
I'm using one of the caribsea substrates in my new tank:
http://www.caribsea.com/pages_caribsea/page_product_eco_complete_planted.html

It's been planted for 2 weeks now and aok.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I love all of the CaribSea substrates.


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

I use CaribSea's FloraMax in Midnight (black). Looks awesome and very good for planted tanks.

I have a 10 gal as well, and I have a hood with fluorescent lights (I do recommend a lid) -- but I wanted moonlights. I picked this up -- Marineland Hidden LED Strip Light. It's really clean (installs either on side/bottom or top of tank in the slots), and gives both daylight/moonlight effects. It's about $40-$45 on Amazon. I rarely use the hood lights now since these lights supply full spectrum at the intensity my plants need. Highly recommend!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a similar tank! The plants I have are:
-Limnophilia Sesseliflora 
-Leopard Val 
-Bacopa Caroliniana 
-Elodea Najas 
-Wisteria

I would really recommend the Limnophilia Sesseliflora and the Elodea Najas . I love how it looks and all of these grow really nice. The leopard val and Bacopa Caroliniana are okay, they don't grow that well and the Bacopa Caroliniana turned brownish overnight without light. But, other than that these are all low light plants are grow beautifully. I have a normal hood for it and I think for a divided tank you should, who knows if they'll jump. 

Anyways, heres my tank, I have to cut the Elodea Najas. Its falling over because its so long, great thing is I can replant what I cut


----------



## Galilea (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! Your tanks look great!

RainbowsHaven: You'll definitely have to post a picture of your tank when it's completed! The new Finnex light you posted looks so cool, the tech geek in me wants to buy it, the money manager part of me is like, "Ugh... you do realize that's $68 right?" lol. I might just go ahead and pre-order it.

RussellTheShihTzu: I was looking at that sand, and it looks so pretty. Sand doesn't have the nutrients plants need right? Do you put the caribsea substrate down, and then put the sand on top of it?

tuxthebetta: Thanks for the recommendation! I too want a light with a moonlight setting, so If my sanity wins out and I decide not to buy the more expensive finnex light, I'll definitely take this light into consideration.

Julie7778: Thanks for the plant recommendations. I'll look into those!

I'll definitely get a lid for my tank, I'd be so sad if my betta jumped out. 

What do you guys do to control algae? I've heard with some of the high powered lights like we have listed that algae can be a problem. I know some people have snails (and that is a cute idea), but I don't really want to deal with an exploding snail population, or snail eggs all over everything.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use root and Iron tabs for rooted plants that are heavy feeders like Swords. I use straight CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand (black). I've added a photo of my 20 long so you can see this substrate. The lights are Finnex Stingrays; the photo was taken before I added the Dwarf Water Lettuce and Frogbit which cuts down on the brightness.

As far as algae, the problem is not the high light but the oxygen level. It's why high-tech aquariums with injected CO2 or Seachem Flourish Excel don't have algae problems. This is why I like the StingRay; it's more geared toward low and medium light plants.

Snails? Get a an Assassin snail or two and you won't have any problems. They will eat leftover food when there are no pest snails. I drop mine a frozen and thawed bloodworm on occasion.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I love assassin snails! They get the job done. I had a snail infestation in my 20g, it was so annoying. I added 3 assassin snails. After about 1-2 weeks they were the only snails in my tank :lol:

Buying a good light is such a pain, I went and spent 79.99 on one and I ended up returning it
1. It's controller was broken 
2. No lid
3. It was so expensive 

Now I just put some "aqueon 50/50 daylight/blue light fluorescent 6" 10 watt" I got 2 and they were together about $30 and I'm pretty surprised, from petsmart I didn't think it would grow my plants well, but it does!


----------



## Galilea (Jan 6, 2015)

Are assassin snails algae eaters too, or would I get a different snail to go with the assassin snail?

How do you guys clean a tank that has a sand bottom? Do you still use a gravel vac and carefully go around the plants? What do you do if you have a heavily planted tank? I'm going to be studying abroad for four months this fall, and my dad has agreed to take care of my bettas while I'm gone, so I don't want to make this too complicated for him.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Assassin snails do not eat algae. I use a plain piece of airline tubing as a siphon as this allows me to get in and around my heavily planted tank. Hover the tubing slightly over the sand; never put down into the substrate.

Congratulations on the study!!!


----------

